# New on the Block!



## OldG57 (Sep 18, 2017)

Hello Everyone, I've been reading post on here for a while now and decided I would join. I won't be retiring till November 2019 that will be a few months past my 62nd birthday.I've been reading retirement blogs for over a year now and gained a lot of experience and know how. Sometimes I finds myself reading too much and want to just going ahead and step out on faith! nthego: So I'm trying to just stick to my plan. Pay off some dept, put some cash away, invest, and maybe move ( haven't finalized that one yet) 

Glad to be aboard and keep those topics coming. This a good Forum and I really enjoy reading the post.


----------



## jujube (Sep 18, 2017)

Welcome, OldG57!


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 18, 2017)

Good for you for planning.  I just retired with only one plan, to enjoy not working.  That was 26 years ago, so far, so good.  Welcome!!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 18, 2017)

welcome from Canada! Bienvenue!


----------



## helenbacque (Sep 18, 2017)

Welcome from central Florida.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 18, 2017)

Hi,welcome I'm Sue in Buffalo,NY


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## terry123 (Sep 18, 2017)

Welcome from Houston!


----------



## Manatee (Sep 18, 2017)

I retired 20 years ago, one week after paying off my mortgage.  I do not miss making that payment.


----------



## Suzanne (Sep 30, 2017)

Welcome - I just joined myself in the wee hours last night.  I retired at 62 last year and love every minute of it!  I also read everything I could find on retirement before and after retirement and subscribed to senior magazines for about five years before I retired and continue to do so. The last ten years of my working career was totally focused on my retirement financial goals so that meant long hours, paying off debts and saving but so worth it.  I had read about retirees being bored or feeling like they lost their identity but that did not happen for me.  I am 16 months in my retirement and have never been happier.  I cannot believe how fast the time has gone.  I realize now that I must have been a super woman to accomplish what I did while working!  So now just enjoying the honeymoon stage of retirement of no commitments just tranquility.  Cheers, Suzanne


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi OldG!


----------



## OldG57 (Oct 3, 2017)

Suzanne said:


> Welcome - I just joined myself in the wee hours last night.  I retired at 62 last year and love every minute of it!  I also read everything I could find on retirement before and after retirement and subscribed to senior magazines for about five years before I retired and continue to do so. The last ten years of my working career was totally focused on my retirement financial goals so that meant long hours, paying off debts and saving but so worth it.  I had read about retirees being bored or feeling like they lost their identity but that did not happen for me.  I am 16 months in my retirement and have never been happier.  I cannot believe how fast the time has gone.  I realize now that I must have been a super woman to accomplish what I did while working!  So now just enjoying the honeymoon stage of retirement of no commitments just tranquility.  Cheers, Suzanne



Thanks Suzanne.

For me right now it's frustrating just waiting to retire. To eligible in 16 months seems like 16 years! Congratulation on your retirement and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 5, 2017)

Welcome, OldG57 and Suzanne. I'm new here myself and I've been having a good time.

Suzanne, after I retired I began realizing that work always got in the way of my enjoying the things I like to do.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 5, 2017)

Welcome from New Jersey.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 14, 2017)

From New Jersey


----------



## mseun (Jun 21, 2019)

OldG57 said:


> Hello Everyone, I've been reading post on here for a while now and decided I would join. I won't be retiring till November 2019 that will be a few months past my 62nd birthday.I've been reading retirement blogs for over a year now and gained a lot of experience and know how. Sometimes I finds myself reading too much and want to just going ahead and step out on faith! nthego: So I'm trying to just stick to my plan. Pay off some dept, put some cash away, invest, and maybe move ( haven't finalized that one yet)
> 
> Glad to be aboard and keep those topics coming. This a good Forum and I really enjoy reading the post.




it’s a good thing retiring after years of working hard, make sure you have a retirement plan so as not to retire and start working again! I did have to do one and never regretted it in my life


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 29, 2019)

Welcome and thank you OldG57!  My personal philosophy is that reading retirement blogs and articles (including financial) can be educational (and for me...fun). Your plan sounds good. Being debt free in retirement is a big plus. You're coming down the home stretch now. Let us know when you are officially retired. I retired early, a month before my 51st birthday and a year before my original plan. I didn't have nearly as much saved as I had planned but I knew my pension would cover my expenses and I would be getting a great healthcare and prescription plan. Fortunately I was able to continue saving/investing after retirement. That was 21 years ago and I'm still doing it. I have never regretted my decision to retire early even though it reduced both my pension and social security amounts. Good luck with yours.


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 29, 2019)

Welcome, OldG57 and Suzanne from tick and chigger land.


----------



## Matrix (Jun 29, 2019)

This is a very old intro thread.


----------

